# Veal pocket?



## kadesma (May 8, 2012)

What if any is your favorite way of making a veal pocket?  I use Prosciutto,rosemary,garlic,white wine evoo. Then I roll and tie it and then brown it in butter and evoo til browned I then cover and cook for 2 hrsAny ideas for a different version?
kadesma


----------

